
Russian Sub That Caught Fire Possibly Sent to Cut Internet Cables - adventured
https://futurism.com/russian-sub-fire-internet-cables
======
simonblack
Cutting/splicing undersea cables is ancient history. The US was doing that 30
to 40 years ago.

All written down in "Blind Man's Bluff".

------
Raphmedia
Are there any other indications of foul play than the fact that the submarine
has the ability to cut cables?

